# Norton Antivirus Liveupdate-Problem



## JeRe (1. Juni 2004)

Wenn ich Liveupdate ausführe, bekomme ich immer die folgende Meldung und es wird nichts installiert:



> Die folgenden Symantec-Produkte und -Komponenten sind auf Ihrem Computer installiert.
> > Abonnementdienste
> > Common Client Core
> > LiveUpdate
> ...


----------

